# Best Love Story movie you wish were YOUR LOVE STORY...



## savannah (Apr 4, 2008)

Got to say THE NOTEBOOK! :smthumbup:

Who wouldn't want a Noah in their lives? LOVE LOVE LOVE this movie... 

Everytime I watch it.. I just give out a BIG... Aaaaaaah....


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

savannah said:


> Got to say THE NOTEBOOK! :smthumbup:
> 
> Who wouldn't want a Noah in their lives? LOVE LOVE LOVE this movie...
> 
> Everytime I watch it.. I just give out a BIG... Aaaaaaah....


:iagree::iagree: Although I'm a sucker for Twilight, I know that _is_ an impossible love story, but the danger and forbidden aspects of that relationship coupled with how deeply he loves and protects her is so HOT to me lol Plus I've always had a thing for vampires


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

Not to say that I'd want to live it but Ever After is one of my favorite movies. I agree with you GreenEyes, the twilight series is another good one.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

The Princess Bride





Love Song said:


> Not to say that I'd want to live it but Ever After is one of my favorite movies. I agree with you GreenEyes, the twilight series is another good one.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

As You wish!


I love the princess bride!


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

My Big Fat Greek Wedding - without the loud obnoxious family of course.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

Across the Universe. 

I LOVE that movie. I hate love stories, I hate lovey girl movies, but Across the Universe melts me every time I feel every moment in it ^.^


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

When Harry Met Sally...

My favorite  I love his speech at the end of the movie to her....makes me tear up every time.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Franco Zeffirelli's Romeo and Juliet and Shakespeare in Love.


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

Never Been Kissed....gives me butterflies all the time


----------



## Mom_In-Love (Mar 18, 2012)

None.

I love my own love story way too much. 

I wish mine was a movie! LOL


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I felt the last Twight was SICK SICK SICK. 

My favorite old classic was "East of Eden" with James Dean, it was a drama but a great romance in it too. Loved the ending. 










Sooo many romantic movies I love, but Yes, the Notebook is likely tops, that is why Ryan Goslings is one of my favorites !












My favorite British Old time Romance is "North & South" with Richard Armitage. Check out the ratings of this movie...near 600 5 star reviews... North & South (2005)


If you have not rented it, rent it ! This was originally suppose to be a simple BBC Mini series, the women fell so much in love with this actor, after it was over, they crashed the BBC website ....this was so much in demand, they made a DVD out of it ..... I could see why! I laughed so hard when I read that ... Oh my , I went nuts for Richard, I even went out & got a region free DVD player & bought every movie he was ever in -off of Britans Ebay... ha ha 

The kiss at the end of this movie will blow any woman away!









Loved .... A Walk in the Clouds (1995) ....









Just So many !


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Family Man with Nicolas Cage and Tea Leoni (sp?)


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> My favorite British Old time Romance is "North & South" with Richard Armitage. Check out the ratings of this movie...near 600 5 star reviews... North & South (2005)
> 
> 
> If you have not rented it, rent it ! This was originally suppose to be a simple BBC Mini series, the women fell so much in love with this actor, after it was over, they crashed the BBC website ....this was so much in demand, they made a DVD out of it ..... I could see why! I laughed so hard when I read that ... Oh my , I went nuts for Richard, I even went out & got a region free DVD player & bought every movie he was ever in -off of Britans Ebay... ha ha
> ...


The British "North & South" with Richard Armitage does it for me. I have the DVD too. Normally we rent from Netflix, but I had to have my own copy of North & South after I saw him in it.


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

*Sense and Sensibility*

Col. Brandon is pacing the hallway outside of Marianne's sick room, and says to her sister, "Give me an occupation or I shall go mad"










Swoon  Of course, for this to be my love story, I'd have to be on my death bed, and I'm not quite willing to go that far!


----------



## savannah (Apr 4, 2008)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I felt the last Twight was SICK SICK SICK.
> 
> My favorite old classic was "East of Eden" with James Dean, it was a drama but a great romance in it too. Loved the ending.
> 
> ...


:iagree: ooooh! Walk in the clouds is just such a simple and direct love story. It's one of my faves! Keeanu being in the movie helps too!  (just a little)

Love your choices! MY FAVES TOO! 

East of Eden is defintiely a classic! LOVE IT!


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

My question is, can you ever be satisfied if your real life love story falls short in comparison?

My (now ex) W and I worked at the same store, secretly had a crush on each other but I think still to this day we both don't believe the other did have a crush at the time. We shared one emotional experience (I consoled her when her mom passed, she barely remembers it because of her shock while it is a defining moment in my relationship to her). Then we just drifted apart before either of us made any kind of move on the other, both moved to other jobs and cities and lost contact. It wasn't until several years later when we both happened to be in the same city again that a mutual friend we worked with there set us up on a date and we fell in love with each other hard.

So ours was romantic as any other real life love story, just not nearly dramatic as what all you women seem to hope for... don't diminish what you have in real life already, your story already is the one you wanted to make your own, not some unrealistic overproduced drivel, no matter how sappy and tearjerking.


----------



## savannah (Apr 4, 2008)

Lon said:


> My question is, can you ever be satisfied if your real life love story falls short in comparison?
> 
> My (now ex) W and I worked at the same store, secretly had a crush on each other but I think still to this day we both don't believe the other did have a crush at the time. We shared one emotional experience (I consoled her when her mom passed, she barely remembers it because of her shock while it is a defining moment in my relationship to her). Then we just drifted apart before either of us made any kind of move on the other, both moved to other jobs and cities and lost contact. It wasn't until several years later when we both happened to be in the same city again that a mutual friend we worked with there set us up on a date and we fell in love with each other hard.
> 
> So ours was romantic as any other real life love story, just not nearly dramatic as what all you women seem to hope for... don't diminish what you have in real life already, your story already is the one you wanted to make your own, not some unrealistic overproduced drivel, no matter how sappy and tearjerking.


I don't think anyone here is literally WANTING/HOPING for the movie type romance... its just a type of oooh and ahhh when you watch a movie... it's just the "little girl" in all us women that are suckers for sweet, gooey movies that well, we all know is not always realistic... hence why we are all here right???


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

savannah said:


> I don't think anyone here is literally WANTING/HOPING for the movie type romance... its just a type of oooh and ahhh when you watch a movie... it's just the "little girl" in all us women that are suckers for sweet, gooey movies that well, we all know is not always realistic... hence why we are all here right???


It's not so much wanting that type of romance for me as wanting to experience that "in love" feeling again. It's the idea of having someone to REALLY love and be loved back in the same way but sadly it's mostly either just give or take. 
I'm not a big fan of romantic movies but my 2 favorites are *The Notebook* and *The Vow*.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

savannah said:


> I don't think anyone here is literally WANTING/HOPING for the movie type romance... its just a type of oooh and ahhh when you watch a movie... it's just the "little girl" in all us women that are suckers for sweet, gooey movies that well, we all know is not always realistic... hence why we are all here right???


It was just the title of the thread and the CAPS on the "wish it were YOUR LOVE STORY" that set off a little alarm in me... 

I find some women just obsess over this kind of dramatic romantic fantasy and I think it can potentially be as harmful to her perspective of her own relationship as a porn obsession can potentially be to a man. I'm not suggesting to not enjoy it, just not dwell on it or try too hard to fantasize of yourself as being the heroine in the story.


----------



## savannah (Apr 4, 2008)

cherrypie18 said:


> It's not so much wanting that type of romance for me as wanting to experience that "in love" feeling again. It's the idea of having someone to REALLY love and be loved back in the same way but sadly it's mostly either just give or take.
> I'm not a big fan of romantic movies but my 2 favorites are *The Notebook* and *The Vow*.


EXACTLY! :iagree:
The oohs and aaahs are merely "IDEAS" of being IN LOVE or the state of... 

I don't necessarily watch a romantic movie and hope mine were that way... but you just tend to gravitate to the feeling the movie projects... make sense?


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

I would actually watch The Vow, based on a true story, happened in the 90's, I saw the people on Dr. Phil actually and that's the only reason why I wanted to see it, because it's true. We're all capable of movie like love stories, and even looking at my "love story" it could be movie-esque if the two of us could muster a happy ending to save our lives


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

True Romance.


----------



## savannah (Apr 4, 2008)

I have to clear the title on this post... I did say movies you wish were YOUR LOVE STORY... but that is simply in good FUN... it's not at all to mean it were something you are dying to have in reality... 

Much like saying who is your celebrity crush.. you like them or think they look good, but you would not necessarily run to their side and propose marriage, right ??

Trying to lighten up our posts we have here...


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

The Notebook

Pretty Woman (who wouldn't want to go shopping AND order pizza at the same time?  )

Restless in Seattle


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

savannah said:


> I have to clear the title on this post... I did say movies you wish were YOUR LOVE STORY... but that is simply in good FUN... it's not at all to mean it were something you are dying to have in reality...
> 
> Much like saying who is your celebrity crush.. you like them or think they look good, but you would not necessarily run to their side and propose marriage, right ??
> 
> Trying to lighten up our posts we have here...


You should check out the 'Social Spot' in the off topic section. Lots of lightening up goes on there! :rofl:


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

savannah said:


> I have to clear the title on this post... I did say movies you wish were YOUR LOVE STORY... but that is simply in good FUN... it's not at all to mean it were something you are dying to have in reality...
> 
> Much like saying who is your celebrity crush.. you like them or think they look good, but you would not necessarily run to their side and propose marriage, right ??
> 
> Trying to lighten up our posts we have here...


You know, after replying to this thread I was looking at other new posts and noticed your other thread you have going about your current feelings for your H:


> This would NOT be the man I would have even spent a minute of my time with had he shown signs of being this way. I feel cheated out of who I thought I was marrying... and now, I feel lost and regret is settling in more every day...


and it makes me concerned just how light hearted your intentions are with this thread.

I hope you are doing ok, it seems that this kind of fantasy is perhaps a bit of escapism for you?

If not and you truly are just wanting to lighten up the mood, a little diversion, then like you all are saying, there is nothing wrong with partaking in this "over the top" break from reality... but with what you are going through I don't think it would be possible to separate the two, it seems to me you are pining for something really badly, and I hope you can put this fantasy stuff out of your head long enough to focus on making some positive strides in your real life marriage.

Sorry, don't mean to sound harsh, you have my empathy and well wishes for your marriage and relationship...


----------



## savannah (Apr 4, 2008)

Lon said:


> You know, after replying to this thread I was looking at other new posts and noticed your other thread you have going about your current feelings for your H:
> 
> and it makes me concerned just how light hearted your intentions are with this thread.
> 
> ...


_honestly Lon, this is just a simple thread. while my othe posts ARE serious issues for ME, I don't see why this one is being made a bigger deal??
:scratchhead:_


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Well I had actually decided to drop this one, but then saw your other one and realized you are the same person that started both... for some reason my intuition is telling me there is more to this thread, but since you insist I will drop it - I wasn't even trying to make a big deal of this thread, just trying to get a feel for how real the women replying would like their romance fantasies to become.


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

No one liked my sarcastic post about _True Romance_? Damnit, I need to up my game...


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Bottled Up said:


> No one liked my sarcastic post about _True Romance_? Damnit, I need to up my game...


Great flick!!

"And you're a cantaloupe!"

Yes, it's a love story, bloody as hell, but a love story.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Bottled Up said:


> No one liked my sarcastic post about _True Romance_? Damnit, I need to up my game...


I'll go back and like it.


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

lovesherman said:


> I'll go back and like it.


I'll see your like and raise you one as well!


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Bottled Up said:


> I'll see your like and raise you one as well!


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## AllThePrettyHorses (Mar 23, 2012)

I loved the parents' relationship in Donnie Darko. It's in the movies where relationships appear on the side lines that I often find awesome examples of couples.
Most movie romances aren't as romantic as they're made out to be.

The Painted Veil: Forced marriage, infidelity, and, well, I won't spoil it for you if you haven't seen it.
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind: What a dysfunctional relationship. 
Atonement: They dated for one day. Then all hell breaks lose. Awful.


----------



## Confused_and_bitter (Aug 6, 2011)

My favorites

1. Pride and Prejudice 
2. The Notebook
3. Nick and Norah's Ultimate Playlist
4. Phantom of the Opera
5. Scott Pilgrim VS the World

Ok while some up there may not be all about love they have some fun couples and a good story!


----------



## nnoodle (Jul 10, 2011)

Much Ado About Nothing. (Kenneth Brannaugh version)

By far...it shows immature love and mature love which fights for and defends the loved one and all they hold dear. Being able to let go of pride and admit when you are wrong. Realizing your loved one's pain and acting to comfort and protect her. Loyalty and HUMOR! Not to mention a bit racey...lol. 

Benedict and Beatrice are wonderful. 

Sigh no more....


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

Wow, No "An Officer and a Gentleman"? 

"I got nowhere else to go! I got nowhere else to g... I got nothin' else. "


----------



## savannah (Apr 4, 2008)

Lon said:


> Well I had actually decided to drop this one, but then saw your other one and realized you are the same person that started both... for some reason my intuition is telling me there is more to this thread, but since you insist I will drop it - I wasn't even trying to make a big deal of this thread, just trying to get a feel for how real the women replying would like their romance fantasies to become.


Noted


----------



## savannah (Apr 4, 2008)

Confused_and_bitter said:


> My favorites
> 
> 1. Pride and Prejudice
> 2. The Notebook
> ...


Phantom of the Opera! Yes, in a musical kind of way, it was still a good love story none the less! :smthumbup:


----------

